

What on earth do Google means by “ROLLOUT” - ankit12003

I own a nexus 4 since a year.
So early this morning 2 of my friends, one with nexus 5 and other with nexus 4 got a notification asking whether to proceed ahead with the Android L update.
So far I have not received any such notification.
I have been desperately waiting for Android L update since a long time. 
What the hell on earth do Google mean by &quot;ROLLOUT&quot;, why the heck can&#x27;t they just provide the update to everyone at once. 
Thats what Apple does.
Every passing day I am losing respect for google as a software giant.
Android has too many bugs and lags a lot.
Lately the apps on app store are freezing on the install screen. The snapchat bug which was reported long ago for nexus 4 is not fixed yet.
I don&#x27;t think I am going to buy another android phone.
======
catmanjan
Probably to spread bandwidth requirements over time?

This is probably the worst first world problem I have ever heard, if you
wanted it so badly you'd flash your ROM...

~~~
ankit12003
Assuming I am from a non-technical background, would you still ask me to do
the same. And you are telling me that one of the richest company on earth has
issues managing bandwidth. How does apple manages its update. I don't see them
ROLLOUT ios updates like google does with android.

~~~
0942v8653
> How does apple manages its update.

It doesn't. Apple's servers are notorious for going down for software updates,
WWDC tickets, new iPhones, etc.... Calm down.

~~~
ankit12003
Is that so. I was not aware of that.

------
lovelearning
The answers to why Google prefers staggered releases are here [0]. Getting
angry and losing respect for a company over it certainly seems to me like an
odd overreaction to a non-problem.

[0]: [http://www.androidcentral.com/editors-desk-zen-and-art-
stagg...](http://www.androidcentral.com/editors-desk-zen-and-art-staggered-
release)

~~~
ankit12003
Hi,

After reading the link you provided and many other comments to this post, I
realize that I jumped to conclusion too quickly & without any research. It
makes sense now.

Thanks.

------
vikramsinghal
If you can't wait for the ota update for lollipop. Just get the factory image
manually like I did works pretty awesome. If you need help to get android L
let me know I can walk you through. It takes maybe about 10 minutes and it's a
very straight forward process.
[https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images](https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images)

------
gjvc
[https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images](https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images)

~~~
ankit12003
I am aware of this. But whats up with "ROLLOUT". Why can't they make the
updates available for all the google devices at once.

------
edoceo
Rollout means to "roll" out the deployment over spacetime. This is VS a
"Dropout" where the bits splatter everywhere all at once. Rollout is a common
method when you need to send 350MB images to millions of devices.

Just remember to breathe and the update will happen in due course.

------
ankit12003
Adding a important note:

I am aware that I can get android L via the many other methods, but you would
not expect that from a individual from non-technical grounds like a doctor or
a lawyer. you would not expect them to spend lots of time surfing the web
trying to update Android L.

I am talking about the traditional way Google provides android updates,
directly into the phone. What is up with ROLLOUT ? Why doesn't all the google
device get the update at the same time.

